
Explore Fractals in HTML5 with Google’s New “Julia Map” - audreyw
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/01/31/explorefractals/
======
anigbrowl
Seems broken at level 55, though in fairness that's pretty deep.

~~~
corysama
That's probably the precision limit of 64-bit floats.

